# So what with the Hoenn games being remade and all...



## Professor Wesker (Nov 21, 2014)

...is there any possibility that we'll get another Shadow Pokémon game? Honestly, Colosseum and XD were my favorite parts of gen 3 as I loved how different they felt to the main games and loved the gritty Fallout-esque world of Orre. Even if Orre itself doesn't come back, I'd at least like to see it take place in some sort of new region. Just imagine how beautiful all 700+ Pokémon would look in HD!

Seriously though, I find it depressing that XD ended on a sequel hook that as of now has never been resolved when freaking Pokémon Trozei (I forgot this game existed for the longest time) got a sequel.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 21, 2014)

I would _adore_ a Coliseum/XD sequel so much you have no idea omg. I would buy a WiiU solely for that game. Coli/XD were by far my favorite console games.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh man, I was just thinking about this the other day.  I'd love to see another shadow game, preferably in Orre, which would look fantastic with newer graphics.  With games focusing on Ho-Oh and Lugia already, I'd love to see one revolving around Celebi.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 21, 2014)

I've only played half of XD, but I've loved it so far. Considering what Game Freak can do on the 3DS, I can't possibly imagine what they'll do on the Wii U if that's where they'll launch the remake.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 21, 2014)

It would be nice to see Pokemon RPGs on the WiiU, but the fact that Game Freak has officially canceled the Stadium series (and Stadium esque games like Battle Revolution) makes it seem to me that they aren't interested in developing for consoles.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 21, 2014)

But... Game Freak were never the ones developing the console games? (Or rather, supposedly they were going to make one pre-Stadium, but that was scrapped early.) The Stadium games were made by HAL Laboratory (who also made Pokémon Snap, Ranger, and Super Smash Bros.), and Colosseum, XD and Battle Revolution were by Genius Sonority (who also made Trozei and Pokémon Typing Adventure). I mean, maybe they've veto'd it anyway for some reason, but it's not about what they're personally interested in developing.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 21, 2014)

HAL did Ranger and Snap? Learn something new every day.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 21, 2014)

They still have to okay it though. Pokemon is Game Freak's IP.


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 21, 2014)

I would kill for another orre game (and also a new pokemon snap game ohhh man)


----------



## Autumn (Nov 21, 2014)

Stormecho said:


> I would kill for another orre game (and also a new pokemon snap game ohhh man)


if that shit were wii u that would be the only damn reason i owned a wii u


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 22, 2014)

If they do ever remake either gamecube game, or make a (spiritual) sequel to them, I hope they don't shy away from making lots of changes.

I like Colosseum and XD, but I do think they have some problems that make them not candidates whenever I want to decide which game I want to replay.


Spoiler: Things I didn't like about the GC games, hidden because I complain too much



Maybe it's just because Pokémon plays better on a handheld and I don't like the idea that turning on the game is a commitment to play it for longer than five minutes. But they can't exactly fix that.
There are things I can think of other ways they could have been better though!
Give the NPCs names that actually sound like names rather than the ones they had which I'm pretty sure aren't even Japanese words.
Get rid of human partner that follows you around in the overworld! I didn't mind Rui but there was something awkward about her always being a fixed distance behind you unless you were like me and liked intentionally getting her stuck places. XD didn't have much of it but Jovi was far too annoying.
I didn't really that one admin in XD that acted like an ape. I don't know if they were going for "funny" when they designed him but all he was for me was weird. Maybe I'd like him more if he has more of a character. I like it when they give admins a bit of personality. The main series games don't always do that, sadly. I wouldn't mind seeing more of Mirror B, Venus, Ein, Snattle, and pink Hatsune Miku.

I'm not sure if I'd want them to keep the music the game in general. I liked the music in the two games but they were quite forgettable when you're not actually playing.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Nov 22, 2014)

We need a next-gen Pokemon game on consoles, imagine a Skyrim-esque world to explore loaded with secrets and new locations! Someone needs to make this a thing, now.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Nov 22, 2014)

FlygonTheGreat said:


> We need a next-gen Pokemon game on consoles, imagine a Skyrim-esque world to explore loaded with secrets and new locations! Someone needs to make this a thing, now.


Since that's the direction Zelda U is taking, I can only hope Pokémon does the same at some point... you taking notes, Gamefreak?


----------

